#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [資料] 一個身體兩個靈魂!(塑造學生徵角)

## 焱狼

我的故事背景是在學校所以希望各位獸友們來徵角
時塑造一隻獸人學生麻煩大家嚕 :jcdragon-tail-faster: 
把主角的介紹當範本

角色名:宗介/洛爾

獸人種族:柴犬/灰狼

身高:163公分/185公分

體重:52公斤/69公斤

個性:單純、個性封閉不愛說話、不善於表達/喜歡開玩笑、有點衝動

擅長科目:生物/體育

外表(概略描述)毛色黃下巴到腰上半身為白，瞳孔咖啡色，尾巴上捲起/毛色灰下巴到腰上半身為白，瞳孔呈淡藍色

招式: ? ? ?/狼火:藉由斬擊所產生青藍色火炎化為狼將敵人燃燒。

狼牙●碎:由刀刃斬擊後所幻化出狼頭將敵人咬碎。

麻煩角色名的部分不要用狼之樂園名稱，
請創作一個新的名稱。

----------


## 凔藍

不曉得這個跟以前的那篇徵角文是否有關呢?

如果有關的話敝龍認為放在一起比較好, 如果無關的話就請無視敝龍的這篇文0w0

----------


## 焱狼

是同一篇故事我希望各位可以重新塑造學生的樣子
不過我不清楚如何更改標題所以重新發了主題

----------


## 碎風

嗨~~我是碎風  雖然之前有創過  可是好像忘掉了 =w= (被踹
所以重新創一個好了

角色名:獵空

獸人種族:風狼

身高:180 cm

體重:59 kg

個性:開朗 樂觀 話挺多的 朋友有危險會奮不顧身的保護

擅長科目:理化  體育

外表(概略描述)毛色是深藍  下巴到腹部是白色  眼睛是天藍色的

招式: 神形翔天(可將自己化作風或融入空氣中 瞬身到敵人後方給予重擊 此狀態下物理攻擊是無效的
       颶風終結(將風的力量聚集於自身身上 被擊中的人會受到極大傷害OR死亡

不太習慣於設定角色  感覺怪怪的 =w=
不過還是希望能夠選上 (?

----------


## 銀羽

角色名:銀羽(女的)

獸人種族:雪狼

身高:165

體重:45 kg

個性:沉默寡言、表情稀少冷靜,唯獨在面臨可能「失去家人」的情況時，會喪失原有的理性及判斷力，容易不顧後果衝動行事。 有高超的對人格鬥術

擅長科目:英文、科學、體育

外表(概略描述)體型苗條,純白長毛、淺藍眼

招式:可以化為任何看到的生物(老實說不會寫招式

----------


## 月光銀牙

角色名: 藍.獨牙 (公)

獸人種族:狼人

身高:170

體重:60

個性:沉默寡言，偶爾笨笨的，討厭別隻獸摸耳後或脖子，脾氣很倔強，對事情要求很高。

擅長科目:體育、生物、社會科(公民除外)

外表:體型壯碩，灰色加淺灰色的毛組成，左眼瞎掉，右耳有傷疤，眼睛是森綠色的，耳內是米黃色的。

招式:最強的招式是魔化之後，體型會巨大許多，所給的是壓迫和物理攻擊，武器是七星刀。 

    期待炎狼的創造囉~~加油~~~

----------


## 玲優滅龍

名:鍊空(公)

種族:霜龍人

身高/體重:165/38

個性:天然呆，容易有自卑感，但如果被惹毛了就會發出100%的力量。

擅長:美術，地理，化學

外表:身材嬌小，有著橙色的雙眸，左半邊的臉被頭髮遮蓋

招式:"縫合":用武器「長針」穿刺對方之後用是先準備好的線將對方串起來
龍靈拳:「泉」打中地板後，前方3公尺的距離，會噴出三道湧泉
「海」地面凹陷，然後有¾的土地會變成海

----------


## 極風

角色名:曠默

獸人種族:北極狼

身高:168公分

體重:47公斤

個性:待獸和善，有點迷糊，安靜時會觀察其他獸的反應，同伴有難一定會伸出援手

擅長科目:生物

外表(概略描述)體型普通，全身為黃毛，嘴巴附近到腹部為白毛，天空藍色的眼睛

招式:焱狼自訂

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍也來湊一腳啦~XD
設定就複製+貼上 (被踹飛

角色名:坎斯頓

獸人種族:龍

身高:170公分

體重:55公斤

個性:陰沈不愛說話, 不擅於表達自己的情緒所以總是面無表情

擅長科目:地科 (?

外表:灰色皮膚, 湛藍色雙瞳, 只有左邊的翅膀

招式:絕對異域.藍   將自身周遭5公尺內的一切凍結, 使用時間無法超過5分鐘不然連自己也會被凍結
絕對風雪.灰   用手操縱風的方向, 並夾雜的冰雪向前吹拂

----------


## Schak

角色名:冰雪(公)

獸人種族:冰狼

身高:166

體重:43公斤

個性:害羞、內向，有點小聰明，碰到自己喜歡的事便會很專注、認真。(對朋友很開朗)

擅長科目:數學

外表(概略描述)毛色全身為雪白色，瞳孔寶石藍的顏色，尾巴向下蓬鬆。

招式:治癒:復原友方任何一點負面傷害，不管是身體或心靈上的。
       冰雪護盾:施展一冰雪護盾保護友方，施展此術期間
，自己為最脆弱的時候，並且要持續師法狀態不能有任何動作，所以很危險。

----------

